

Steve Jobs receiving Cancer Treatment in Hospital - joshbert
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/02/17/steve-jobs-may-have-just-six-weeks-to-live-receiving-treatment/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2231730>

------
Uhhrrr
Source of the 'six weeks' estimate:

'The National Enquirer, who broke the news today, talked to critical-care
physician Dr. Samuel Jacobson, who said, “Judging from the photos, he is close
to terminal. I would say he has six weeks.”'

------
brudgers
> _"That said, given the reliability of The National Enquirer, waiting for
> further news before jumping to conclusions is advised."_

 _The National Enquirer_ broke the story about U.S. presidential candidate
John Edwards' extra marital affair while his wife was undergoing chemo:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Enquirer#John_Edwa...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Enquirer#John_Edwards_story)

------
zeedotme
lets NOT vote this one up guys or @joshbert can you please change the title on
here?

We changed our title given the quality of the source claiming 6 weeks. [This
is Zee from The Next Web btw]

------
arohner
The source is the National Enquirer? Flagged.

~~~
zeedotme
agree with you 100% (this is Zee from TNW btw)

------
zoowar
I wonder if the hospital is charging his doctors 30% of their fee in order to
allow the doctors to treat him in their hospital.

------
barista
We need more of his time. Here's hoping the news is wrong...as most likely it
is.

